# Just got our Touareg



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Picked up our Touareg on Thur. Love it so far.
Black on black TDI Lux. This is really an awesome car.

No mods yet, but tinted windows and a clear bra are early on the list. Also looking to do the VIM mod when I find someone local with a VAG-COM.


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

Congrat's. How local are you? Parkway VW in Valencia, Ca? I had a guy who works in Ventura activate VIM on mine. I also could recommend a clear bra installer who is local here. I am very happy with the two installs he's done for me. 

Robert M.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Hi Robert,
I'm up in the Antelope Valley. I'd love a recommendation for the installer and the contact info for the guy that did your VIM. 
Thanks


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Diirk,

I sent you a PM with the info.


Robert.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Thanks guys.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Diirk said:


> Thanks guys.


:beer:

Any plans for mods?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Well....it is primarily my wife's car, so I have to remember that when thinking about mods. She's very happy with it as-is. 

With that said, I already installed her Yamaha hitch cover. And the first things on her list are:

1. Tinted windows
2. Clear bra

Those are definite. Probably within the next couple weeks.

She's also considering blacking out some of the chrome trim, mud flaps, changing out the wood interior and maybe an ABT Grill. Oh yeah, and removing the front license plate.

So, any tips on pulling the front license plate bracket without destroying anything?

Any other ideas are also welcome.....

Thanks


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Diirk,

Unfortunately, the front license plate holder is installed by drilling through the front bumper. At least mine is. They took it off to install the clear bra and there were four nice holes drilled in the plastic of the bumper. If you take the plate off, you'll notice the four black tabs holding the license plate holder on. In the center of each black tab, I believe you can push the center inward and it will release the plastic tabs. When they did mine, they broke. I had to go to the dealer to get more to re-install the license plate holder. If you plan to take it off, go to your dealer first and get replacement tabs as you are likely to break them and won't be able to re-use them. At least that was my experience. (If you use the clear bra guy that I recommended, he'll take the plate holder off. That's when I went to the dealer to get four new tabs.)


Robert.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I figured as much Robert. I went through the same issue with our CC, but fortunately, we didn't put the license plate back on. Not sure if we're going to go "sans" plate with the Touareg. At least on black, the holes won't show up to much. On the Candy White CC, we ended up with some plugs painted to match.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

We had another idea today. 
Is there a source for the Touareg badges in gunmetal or CF?


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

VIM mod???


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

VIM is Video In Motion. Basically allowing your passenger to watch a movie while driving. 
It requires the VAG-COM and a serial number available via the 'net. 

Pulled the front plate bracket this morning. Took about 30 seconds. Much easier then on the CC. 
Only 4 holes. The dealer tards didn't drill all the way through for the license plate this time.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Thanks Seki.

So, I've been thinking about some other things I'd like to do, so I started compiling a list of mods utilizing a VAG-COM. 

1. VIM.
2. Fob window/sunroof control.
3. Increase count on comfort turn signal.
4. Enable Settings menu while in motion. 
5. Display gear in MFD while in D or S.


Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Diirk said:


> VIM is Video In Motion. Basically allowing your passenger to watch a movie while driving.
> It requires the VAG-COM and a serial number available via the 'net.
> 
> Pulled the front plate bracket this morning. Took about 30 seconds. Much easier then on the CC.
> Only 4 holes. The dealer tards didn't drill all the way through for the license plate this time.


???? can you watch video's in the HU/Nav???? I wasn't even aware of this?


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes. Pop in a DVD and select Media. I enabled VIM and works like a charm, but don't let it distract you while driving.

I'm interested in other VAG-Com features like the keyfob window control. Any suggestions on where to find directions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

NomadicR32 said:


> I'm interested in other VAG-Com features like the keyfob window control. Any suggestions on where to find directions? Thanks in advance.


I figured I'd start with *THIS* procedure and go from there.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i love the new touareg's, i got to drive one and they are amazing


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I have to say that everytime I drive it I'm impressed. It has great power and handles well. 



hussdog426 said:


> i love the new touareg's, i got to drive one and they are amazing


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

There were four holes in the bumper after I pulled off the license plate mount. Per an idea I read on this forum somewhere...I picked up some plugs from Lowes to close up the holes. The Hillman 5/16" plugs p/n 881277 fit perfectly. They come in black and white and the black worked nicely for me and a daunting price of $2.08.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

In California, it is illegal to go without a front license plate. Odds of getting a fix-it ticket may be low, but still there--especially after you had the license plate bracket already installed by VW, and you removed it.

Co-worker of mine had a new BMW w/no front license plate bracket (ever installed), but was recently ticketed by CHP, and required to have BMW install a front license plate bracket...

its weird, because I see quite a few CA plated cars with either no plate, or those original (?) German ones installed. I believe out-of-state plated cars are exempt from this rule (while vacationing in CALIF).

My Phaeton never had a license plate bracket installed, and I did NOT get the actual front license plate when I bought it (2011). It is still missing a front plate...

Good luck with your Touareg. Its awesome.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I hear ya. Been running my cars without a front plate for 20 years, cited a couple times, but it's been a decade or so since...knock on wood. 

Locally, they won't usually pull you over for just a plate, but the tinted windows and stuff do make all our cars a target.

Thanks. We love the Touareg so far.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Instead of starting a new thread, I figured I just reincarnate my original one. 

Haven't really done anything to the Touareg until recently. 

She did install the OEM mud flaps. 

We have ordered BC coil overs. And just finished Plasti Dipping the wheels. Testing to see if we want to powder coat them. 
Also, painted the calipers with G2.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

looking good man. plastidip works great if u like the matte finish. if u don't care for the gloss then just keep the dip on there. u ordered BC for a Porsche or VW? and where did u order from? I recently bought a white vr6 and coilovers will be my first mod


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

DTOYVR6 said:


> looking good man. plastidip works great if u like the matte finish. if u don't care for the gloss then just keep the dip on there. u ordered BC for a Porsche or VW? and where did u order from? I recently bought a white vr6 and coilovers will be my first mod


Thanks, we're happy with how it's progressing. With that said, it's my wife's car and she makes the decisions. I just help make it happen. 

I put some gloss on the wheels too, so it's kinda a satin finish. Not too bad as an experiment to decide if we want to powder coat them. 

The BC's are from Andrew at Open Road Tuning. Depending on the year, you might need different rear top mounts, but Andrew knows about that. These are Cayenne coil overs.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Diirk said:


> Thanks, we're happy with how it's progressing. With that said, it's my wife's car and she makes the decisions. I just help make it happen.
> 
> I put some gloss on the wheels too, so it's kinda a satin finish. Not too bad as an experiment to decide if we want to powder coat them.
> 
> The BC's are from Andrew at Open Road Tuning. Depending on the year, you might need different rear top mounts, but Andrew knows about that. These are Cayenne coil overs.


thanks. I have a 2011. can I ask what they cost? I know BC usually go for around $1200 or so


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

DTOYVR6 said:


> thanks. I have a 2011. can I ask what they cost? I know BC usually go for around $1200 or so


It was around there. But to get them to work you have to replace to oem rear suspension mounts with some from a 2010. That's about $400 more. But it's still the most cost effective option.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Diirk said:


> It was around there. But to get them to work you have to replace to oem rear suspension mounts with some from a 2010. That's about $400 more. But it's still the most cost effective option.


I see. ok thanks


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I thought an update s in order...

The BC's, even with the 2010 Touareg rear upper mounts didn't work. Back to the drawing board. 

Have to give a huge shout-out to Andrew at Open Road Tuning. He kept looking for an alternative to the KW v3's. 
He found another option from a company called Scale Suspension. He talked to them and arranged a one-off setup to test. 
*
And a solution is at hand!!!*

We ended up with a 3" drop in the front and 2.5" in the rear to hold a little rake. We may change that after it settles and the new wheels/tires come in. 

Ride quality is like stock. Nice and smooth, tight through the corners. No negatives to the ride at all.


----------



## csr67 (Oct 24, 2003)

Congrats on the new Touareg! I'm loving my 2016 Lux Tdi more and more each day....

Regarding the front plate in CA, make sure you never go to LAX! They will pull you over every time and issue a ticket! Something about Homeland Security and their plate scanning... I've personally been ticketed as have two friends.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

csr67 said:


> Congrats on the new Touareg! I'm loving my 2016 Lux Tdi more and more each day....
> 
> Regarding the front plate in CA, make sure you never go to LAX! They will pull you over every time and issue a ticket! Something about Homeland Security and their plate scanning... I've personally been ticketed as have two friends.


Thanks. This is actually my original thread. We've had it for a few years. Glad you're liking yours though. 

We usually park at The Parking Spot when we go to LAX. But good to know, thanks.


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

Looking good! Great progress so far. :thumbup:


----------



## csr67 (Oct 24, 2003)

Diirk said:


> Thanks. This is actually my original thread. We've had it for a few years. Glad you're liking yours though.
> 
> We usually park at The Parking Spot when we go to LAX. But good to know, thanks.


I park there too. Just don't ever go past Sepulveda. They nailed me and coworker in the tunnel under the runways.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

PelicanParts.com said:


> Looking good! Great progress so far. :thumbup:


Thanks. Obviously been going pretty slow, but my wife has been figuring out her plan for a while. This is all her. I'm just helping to make it happen.
We'll be shopping for FSB/RSB shortly. Maybe off a Cayenne GTS. She wants this thing to be a canyon carver. LOL. Got to love it!




csr67 said:


> I park there too. Just don't ever go past Sepulveda. They nailed me and coworker in the tunnel under the runways.


I hear ya. Not much we can do about it. None of our cars have a front plate. We just throw the dice and hope for the best.


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

Diirk said:


> Thanks. Obviously been going pretty slow, but my wife has been figuring out her plan for a while. This is all her. I'm just helping to make it happen.
> We'll be shopping for FSB/RSB shortly. Maybe off a Cayenne GTS. She wants this thing to be a canyon carver. LOL. Got to love it!


You're welcome. Some projects take pretty long. Mine took me 7 years before I fully built it into the beast it is now. Time, money, and patience. Maybe some blood here and there too, haha. Looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

PelicanParts.com said:


> You're welcome. Some projects take pretty long. Mine took me 7 years before I fully built it into the beast it is now. Time, money, and patience. Maybe some blood here and there too, haha. Looking forward to watching the progress.


Me too. LOL


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Just a quick update. Put about 500 miles on the Touareg since the install. 
Ride quality is great. 
Compliments from passengers and others alike. 

Springs have settled about 3/16" 

Wheels are on order!!!


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Update. 

Finally got the tires and wheels mounted. 



Wheels: XO Milan 20x10 +42

Tires: Continental ExtremeContact DWS 295/40 ZR20


----------



## Argonsr (Nov 2, 2015)

WOW!! That looks amazing.


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks great!!! Perfect wheel choice!


93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) Follow me on IG @vw_audi_girl. If you're Canadian, then go to www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Argonsr said:


> WOW!! That looks amazing.





mk1gtigirl01 said:


> Looks great!!! Perfect wheel choice!


Thanks. We're really happy with how it's coming along.


----------



## ghines7777 (Dec 19, 2015)

Effin stellar man


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Diirk said:


> Update.
> 
> Finally got the tires and wheels mounted.
> 
> ...


What a lovely stance. Exactly what im been looking for but did not yet decide wheelsize. No rubbing at all? Spacers to get 42?


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

Diirk - Do these coil overs have enough adjustability to only lower the Touareg an 1" or so? Your Touareg looks awesome, but I can't lower mine quite that far right now.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

AndySwede said:


> What a lovely stance. Exactly what im been looking for but did not yet decide wheelsize. No rubbing at all? Spacers to get 42?


No rubbing so far, even under some spirited driving.



EBG 1.8T said:


> Diirk - Do these coil overs have enough adjustability to only lower the Touareg an 1" or so? Your Touareg looks awesome, but I can't lower mine quite that far right now.


Yes, you can easily go just one inch. We had close to that initially when we were making the initial adjustments. 


Here's the latest pic:


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

ghines7777 said:


> Effin stellar man


Thanks. We're even more happy with it.


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone ever think about chrome mirror caps? Sorta like a QS5? I feel like it might look really good on a black touareg


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

madmortar said:


> anyone ever think about chrome mirror caps? Sorta like a QS5? I feel like it might look really good on a black touareg


I'll mention it to the wife. But I think she's going for less silver/chrome vs more.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Diirk said:


> No rubbing so far, even under some spirited driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fingering on the order button....

What is your clearence to the suspension strut and wheelarch? Is it possible to go for 10,5" or maybe ET35?
I´m aiming for really concave wheels with much depth.


//Andyswede


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

AndySwede said:


> Fingering on the order button....
> 
> What is your clearence to the suspension strut and wheelarch? Is it possible to go for 10,5" or maybe ET35?
> I´m aiming for really concave wheels with much depth.
> ...


The mfg of our wheels has a 10.5 that will fit, slightly different offset. 
Ron Young 949-610-6491, https://www.ineed2speedmotors.com/ Should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Diirk said:


> The mfg of our wheels has a 10.5 that will fit, slightly different offset.
> Ron Young 949-610-6491, https://www.ineed2speedmotors.com/ Should be able to answer your questions.


I´ve sent him an email.

Thank you Diirk.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

AndySwede said:


> I´ve sent him an email.
> 
> Thank you Diirk.


LMK how it goes


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Dirk,

Did you have any issues with the alignment after the coils? I currently have just the H&R sport springs on stock struts and in the rear they are unable to get the toe in specs. They are maxed out. I live in Colorado and when there is snow on the roads this thing is all over the place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

OTAMYWY said:


> Dirk,
> 
> Did you have any issues with the alignment after the coils? I currently have just the H&R sport springs on stock struts and in the rear they are unable to get the toe in specs. They are maxed out. I live in Colorado and when there is snow on the roads this thing is all over the place.
> 
> ...


No issues. We are at 0 toe, right within spec. Although to be fair, we're around -2° camber. LOL
It did need to be adjusted, but there was no problem doing it. The alignment was done on a Wagner digital laser rack.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Diirk said:


> LMK how it goes


I had contact with Ron and he was very helpful.
But we came to the conclution that he could not really give me the correct answers. He said you bought the wheels from him and the tires from another vendor and not with the size he tried on your car wich was 22x10x42 with 285x40.

So I still don´t know if ET35 will rub with your specs. That´s 7mm wider out.


//Andyswede


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

AndySwede said:


> I had contact with Ron and he was very helpful.
> But we came to the conclution that he could not really give me the correct answers. He said you bought the wheels from him and the tires from another vendor and not with the size he tried on your car wich was 22x10x42 with 285x40.
> 
> So I still don´t know if ET35 will rub with your specs. That´s 7mm wider out.
> ...


I was hoping he'd have an answer for you.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Just a quick update. 

Just installed a GDM Turbo back exhaust with Malone Stage 2 Eco tune via their Flashzilla. 
The exhaust uses the stock muffler, but that's it. Everything else from the turbo back is replaced. 
The install isn't exactly easy. Accessing the downpipe is a bit of a challenge. 

So far so good. It has a slightly throatier sound and way more pick up in the mid range. 
Throttle response for roll-on acceleration is fantastic. Response from a stop seems about the same as stock.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

likely just the tune...i know my tune improved every aspect...off the line its a rocket, ive even had tire chirp


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

crtdimark said:


> likely just the tune...i know my tune improved every aspect...off the line its a rocket, ive even had tire chirp


I think I PM'd you over on ClubTouareg. When I tried to reply, it was blocked. 
What does the JR Tune run? Can I load one on my existing Flashzilla?


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

Diirk said:


> I think I PM'd you over on ClubTouareg. When I tried to reply, it was blocked.
> What does the JR Tune run? Can I load one on my existing Flashzilla?


Yah i got banned..the emission natzis got me. It is a different handheld i believe....i can send you my tuners email if you wish and you can talk with him. He does malone and JR and he and i both feel this is far better made tune.....malone has the 2.0cr covered well but this adblue tuning and 3.0 jr has a killer tune and skills


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

crtdimark said:


> Yah i got banned..the emission natzis got me. It is a different handheld i believe....i can send you my tuners email if you wish and you can talk with him. He does malone and JR and he and i both feel this is far better made tune.....malone has the 2.0cr covered well but this adblue tuning and 3.0 jr has a killer tune and skills


That sucks. I didn't realize they banned you. Kinda silly. 
Anyhow, yes...please send me the contact info for your tuner. 

Thanks.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

any chance I can hear a sound clip of the exhaust?

thanks in advance.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> any chance I can hear a sound clip of the exhaust?
> 
> thanks in advance.


i dont want to step on diirks toes, so diirk if you dont want this clip up just let me know....but the 3.0s all sound basically the same once dpf is out. This is everything removed but the factory end suitcase muffler...nice and tame but when you get on it has a beautiful sound.

https://youtu.be/d9mq1LZOZbo


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

crtdimark said:


> i dont want to step on diirks toes, so diirk if you dont want this clip up just let me know....but the 3.0s all sound basically the same once dpf is out. This is everything removed but the factory end suitcase muffler...nice and tame but when you get on it has a beautiful sound.
> 
> https://youtu.be/d9mq1LZOZbo


No worries. It's better than what I have. I grabbed a couple of quick clips this morning. 
I'll try to get something better later today. I have to pull some logs anyhow. 

But here's what I got this morning. 

Idle and rev:

https://youtu.be/5T8n1nqmoaE

Leaving, half throttle:

https://youtu.be/Dh-kTtuzfqs


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

wishntoboutside said:


> any chance I can hear a sound clip of the exhaust?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Looks like you're in SoCal. Whereabouts? Might be able to meet up somewhere so you can hear it in person.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks to the both of you for the sound clips. both sound much better. and dirk sounds more realistic as I do not want to drive my car like I stole it sound. I live in Riverside but head to OC at least once a week. I would love to meet up and see your ride in person.
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Thanks to the both of you for the sound clips. both sound much better. and dirk sounds more realistic as I do not want to drive my car like I stole it sound. I live in Riverside but head to OC at least once a week. I would love to meet up and see your ride in person.
> Thanks
> Richard


Suit yourself but we have the same exhaust setup and same engine....mine sounds identical to both his videos, the difference is he didnt floor it and i did. They are the same sound


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

crtdimark said:


> Suit yourself but we have the same exhaust setup and same engine....mine sounds identical to both his videos, the difference is he didnt floor it and i did. They are the same sound


Ah so you stole yours...jk. Your guys car sounds alive and mine sounds like a drone. I am still at a stock R line which is not a complaint I just a want to do a few things to it. Thanks


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

wishntoboutside said:


> Thanks to the both of you for the sound clips. both sound much better. and dirk sounds more realistic as I do not want to drive my car like I stole it sound. I live in Riverside but head to OC at least once a week. I would love to meet up and see your ride in person.
> Thanks
> Richard


We're up in Lancaster. But we do run down towards Redlands on occasion. 
I'll let you know if we're heading out your way. 

Because of the dirt road, she was only running half throttle, in an attempt to keep the car clean. It's not loud, especially inside. Just a little more throaty sounding.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

crtdimark said:


> Suit yourself but we have the same exhaust setup and same engine....mine sounds identical to both his videos, the difference is he didnt floor it and i did. They are the same sound


Yeah, pretty much. I love the sound, even WOT. But it's still not loud. 
Have received nothing but compliments on how it sounds.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Ah so you stole yours...jk. Your guys car sounds alive and mine sounds like a drone. I am still at a stock R line which is not a complaint I just a want to do a few things to it. Thanks


 No but its a diesel it enjoys being exercised to keep turbo and intakes clean from soot.....ive owned 4 tdis ive always drove them spiritedly and ive never touched any of them engine wise at all. Plus i was doing testing for logs for the tune to get it dialed in fully, which included full throttle test and egt and boost readings while doing that.



Diirk said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I love the sound, even WOT. But it's still not loud.
> Have received nothing but compliments on how it sounds.


No its not loud at all...it has a great sound and inside you can hardly hear anything.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Nothing new really to report. 

Had paint correction/major detail done. Car looks amazing. 

Have ordered brake parts. Will wait until completion to post, but it's definitely an upgrade...lol

Ok, ok...so, new front calipers, 6-pot 18z and 350mm rotors front and slotted rotors for the rear.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Brakes completed!

Just completed the Brembo 18z brake upgrade using 350mm rotors. 

All the parts were supplied by http://rotorlab.com/. 
Prices were crazy good, such that it was cheaper to do the upgrade than having the dealer do the brakes. 

New/refurbished custom painted 18z calipers. New front and rear rotors. Bolted right up. Zero issues.


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

more pics of car please.
Where did you get those wheels?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Ron from INeed2SpeedMotors hooked me up with the wheels. 

I'll see about more pics. Anything specific you want to see?


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

Just overall pics of the car with the wheels and brakes. Seems like she is looking good!


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

madmortar said:


> Just overall pics of the car with the wheels and brakes. Seems like she is looking good!


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

Wooow... looks great!
Are those 20s?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

madmortar said:


> Wooow... looks great!
> Are those 20s?


Yes. 20x10


----------



## jettaGTman (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks great ! What the prices for Coilovers ? If you don't mind me ask 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

They're around $1500. I don't remember the exact cost. Give Andrew at Open Road Tuning a call and he will take care of you.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks like we're getting hit with the mandatory buyback. 
Just a heads up, will be selling the bolt-on's shortly and will post them up, just thought I'd throw out a heads up here forst.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

not one part of any of the tdi buy backs is mandatory...perhaps you should do more reading


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

There is no mandatory buy back at all on the TDI's. As said above you should look into that.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

You are both correct. 

I just got used to saying it and started believing it. LOL

It's not mandatory. In our case, the wife prefers to take the offer and roll into something different. 

So as was mentioned, we will be selling the coil overs, wheels, TBE, tune(er), etc. Might also have the 18z calipers too.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Brakes and wheels listed in the classifieds...


----------

